# GTA 5 wenig FPS



## AJ_ASAP (8. März 2020)

Jo was geht,

hab mir vor kurzem nh neue CPU geholt (FX-6100), dazu meine Aktuelle Grafikkarte 1050 TI.

nun erreiche ich in GTA online sowie story mode bis zu 30-40 FPS. 50-60 FPS wenn ich bei wiese oder wasser bin.
meine Grafik Einstellungen sind alle auf normal und nichts bringt, ich habe bis jetzt alles versucht aber nichts hats gebracht. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee mehr FPS zu bekommen? Hab jetzt viele CPU‘s gekauft und hab bei keiner nen unterschied gemerkt, ist wie man sieht Geld verschwenderei.

würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (8. März 2020)

Natürlich ist es die Frage was für Hardware Du vorher schon gekauft hast. Wenn das auch so alte Technik war wie die FX 6100 hat das auch keinen Sinn gemacht.

GTA V ist schon ziemlich hardwarelastig. Eine 1050ti ist auch nicht mehr ausreichend. 4 GB VRAM sind mittlerweile zu wenig. Da eher würde ich an Deiner Stelle eine GTX 1060 oder RTX 2060 bzw. aufwärts nehmen. Mindestens mit 6 GB VRAM. Besser wäre eine GTX 1070/RTX 2070 mit 8 GB VRAM, wenn es das Budget hergibt oder falls das Budget enger gestrickt ist alternativ eine (deutlich günstigere) Alternative von AMD mit 8 GB VRAM (RX 570/580 z.B.). Die aktuell bei Dir verbaute CPU (FX-6100; Bulldozer-Reihe) ist auch schon wieder mindestens 8 Jahre alt und damals auch kein Topmodell gewesen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die CPU war damals eine "Billig-CPU" für unter 150 EUR. Da kannst Du Dir den Rest ausrechnen, was die CPU heutzutage leistungsmäßig taugt.

Alles in allem ist das bei Dir aktuell Verbaute nicht gerade gute Ausgangshardware für höhere fps bei einem relativ hardwarelastigen Spiel wie GTA V. Du brauchst nun nicht gerade unbedingt einen Intel i9 oder Ryzen 9 und 32 GB RAM kaufen. Aber Deine aktuell verbaute CPU ist wie gesagt nicht das beste gewesen, was es vor 8 Jahren gab und ist aus dem Grund erst Recht in Relation zu aktueller Hardware ziemlich schwachbrüstig. Ein Ryzen 5 würde Dir hier schon allein einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub verpassen. Dazu eine der o.g. Grafikkarten dazupacken. 4 GB RAM langen heutzutage auch nicht mehr, 8 GB sind mittlerweile die Grenze, 16 GB RAM wären besser (DDR4), 32 GB wären Luxus und nicht unbedingt notwendig. Die alten RAM-Riegel (DDR3) passen auch nicht mehr bei der neuen Technik. Ein neues Mainboard bräuchtest Du für die neue CPU sowieso (wegen anderen Sockel für die CPU, dem anderen Chipsatz usw.). Quasi bräuchtest Du unter dem Strich ein komplettes Aufrüstungskit aus Mainboard, CPU+Kühler, RAM und Grafikkarte.

Es ist natürlich auch eine Budgetfrage: Was kannst Du unter dem Strich ausgeben ? Mal ein Rechenbeispiel: Ein Ryzen 5 3600 für um die 170 EUR, ein CPU-Kühler (je nachdem so ab 30-70 EUR im normalen Rahmen; kann aber auch noch etwas teurer werden), 16 GB DDR 4-Ranked-RAM (2x 8 GB Gskill) für um die 70 EUR (gibt hier aber auch teurere RAM-Riegel), eine AMD RX 570 für um die 150 EUR und ein Mainboard für den Ryzen 5 (MSI-Boards z.B. gibt es z.B. um die 60 EUR; aber es geht bei Mainboards je nachdem auch schnell über die 100 EUR. Luxusboards können auch mal schnell 200 EUR oder mehr kosten). Dazu etwas Kühlpaste (kostet keine 10 EUR). Wären unter dem Strich bei kostenbewußtem Hardwarekauf ohne irgendwelche Luxusambitionen dabei auszuleben roundabout 500-600 EUR für die gesamte Hardware zusammen. Wenn Du die Hardware nicht selbst verbauen kannst kommen noch Kosten für Montage und Testlauf dazu. Diese Kosten sind aber auch abhängig vom Geschäft wo man diese Montage beauftragt. Oder man hat einen guten Kumpel der einem das Ganze einbaut. Sonst könnten da auch noch ca. 50-100 EUR für die Montagekosten draufkommen. Oder Du kaufst Dir günstigere, gebrauchte Hardware in der Leistungsklasse. Allerdings mit dem verbundenen Risiko eines Defektes ohne Garantie. Das würde ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden.

Je nachdem was Dir so vorschwebt kann das Ganze auch deutlich teurer werden (Nvidia Grafikkarte statt AMD, besseres (evtl. OC-)Board, teurerer CPU-Kühler, mehr RAM). Aber auf der anderen Seite viel günstiger als um die 500 EUR wird es auch wiederum nicht. Es sei denn Du gehst leistungsmäßig wieder an die Untergrenze mit einem der schwächsten Ryzen 3 z.B. für unter 100 EUR, einer deutlich schwächeren Grafikkarte usw. (was ich aber unter dem Strich nicht empfehlen würde, weil Du dann in relativ kurzer Zeit wieder an einem ähnlichen Punkt stehen würdest wie jetzt).


----------



## fud1974 (8. März 2020)

1050 TI erscheint mir schon etwas knapp.. wenn ich mir die damaligen Benchmarks so anschaue für FullHD...

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/GTA-...Spiel-4795/Specials/GTA-5-Benchmarks-1261429/

Du hittest vermutlich hier öfter dein Grafikkartenlimit als dein CPU Limit.. aber je nach Spiel wird auch deine CPU hier stark limitieren. 
(Manchmal auch Titel, die man gar nicht vermutet, Battlefield V ist nach meinen Erfahrungen zum Beispiel erstaunlich CPU intensiv..)


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2020)

ja, die Grafikkarte "bremst" da einfach zu viel. GTA V ist Open World, da kommt so eine Karte halt ins Schwitzen, wobei 30-40 FPS ja durchaus "flüssig" sind. Aber viel mehr ist halt nicht drin, das liegt dann aber nicht an der CPU.


----------

